# LM317T como cargador USB



## Hermetica (Mar 25, 2014)

Buenas, estuve armando un circuito sencillo en base a un LM317T para tener un cargador usb en el auto.
La entrada es de 12v (o un poco mas de 13v segun lo que entregue la bateria).
La salida es de 5v 1,5A.
Segun mis cuentas, hay que disipar 10,5W, asi que puse uno de estos disipadores de 10w:







Pero igualmente calienta demasiado hasta que el regulador corta por proteccion de exceso de temperatura.

Tengo conectado un nextel a la salida y segun el amperimetro pasan alrededor de 300mAh, cuando conecto ademas el celular llega como maximo a 500mAh. Estoy probando con una fuente switching de 12v 5A.

No se si el problema esta solo en el tamaño del disipador o hay algo mas, las resistencias usadas son las comunes de 1/2w (en los circuitos que encontre no especificaban mucho sobre los componentes).

Este es el circuito:






R2 es de 680 Ohms, en la salida tengo 4,9v aprox.


Aca hay un circuito especifico para el auto, cambian algunos valores y tiene un par de diodos de proteccion, pero no se si harán la diferencia en cuanto a temperatura disipada y capacidad de carga:
http://www.electroschematics.com/7021/usb-dc-power-supply-from-cigar-lighter-socket/

Gracias por leerme.

Saludos,
Victor.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 25, 2014)

antes de hacer circuitos taringueros hay que analizar el problema

1.- leer la hoja de datos (muchas para leer ejemplos) 
2.- ver el consumo de corriente.
3.- no es necesario aplicar muchos diodos de proteccion , con 1 basta y es por el regreso de      corriente , en caso de haber un capacitor cargado o un motor.

bueno yo usaria un paso de corriente

esto se hace con un transistor PNP Tip (el tip42 o el 32 sirve)

¿por que?

es facil el regulador soporta maximo 1.5A y si se pasa este empieza a bajar el voltaje y a calentarse, si se calienta de maciado se corta el voltaje y uno debe esperar a que se enfrie y energizar de nuevo.

si uno agrega un transistor auxiliar , este se enecarga de entregar la corriente que el regulador no es capaz de entregar, asi se puede alcanzar mayor corriente , como unos 3A por ejemplo.

¿que hacer?

como dije en la hoja de datos hay ejemplos de como construirlo

¡CUIDADO!

en el mercado existen muchas falsificaciones de tanto transistores como reguladores.
si uno no tiene cuidado uno pude adquirir una falsificacion y hacer una maquina de humo en lugar de un exelente proyecto

te adjunto un programa que hise para calcular el paso de corriente de un regulador con mas corriente 

Ver el archivo adjunto 106859


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2014)

NE555.exe ?



Éstos no calientan . . . casi 


https://www.google.com.ar/#q=SIMPLE+SWITCHER++Step-Down+Voltage+Regulator


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 25, 2014)

> 555.exe ?


un desliz lo tiene cualquiera, pero no lo abri....


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 25, 2014)

una completa confucion es NE555.exe se me olvido cambiarle el nombre

pero es una multicalculadora practica para los electronicos que no les gusta hacer algebra 
555 , pwm , lm317 , paso de corriente , transistor en saturacion , y proximamente mas


----------



## Hermetica (Mar 25, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas.. no es de taringa precisamente, pero segun el autor  estaba listo para usar... 

Lo de agregar un PNP lo lei aca, no me parecio mala idea si los equipos van a recibir mayor amperaje y el regulador va a trabajar mas fresco. 
http://www.reuk.co.uk/LM317-High-Current-Voltage-Regulator.htm

Pd: muy interesante el programa, me da los mismos valores que habia calculado haciendo cuentas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2014)

Convertilo a switching 

http://circuit-diagram.hqew.net/3A-Switching-Power-Supply-Regulator-circuit-diagram_4144.html


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 25, 2014)

hacerlo Switching no es mala idea lo malo es que aveces sale mas caro el mango que el sarten
el 317 si ya lo tiene invertir en un tip32 no es tan caro 

lo malo del switching es la bobina conseguirla o comprar el modulo que tampoco es barato 
aunque como alternativa no esta mal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2014)

No se cuanto mide una bobina de ahorradora


----------



## chclau (Mar 25, 2014)

El problema no es solo la corriente sino tambien la potencia, Un disipador se caracteriza, no por la potencia que disipa, sino por su resistencia termica. El LM317 tiene una resistencia termica de 5 grados/W entre juntura y encapsulado, o sea que SIN tomar en cuenta la resistencia termica adicional del disipador, la temp. del integrado crecera 5 grados por cada vatio disipado.

Usaste disipadores en el pasado, sabes como conectarlos? Tenes la hoja de datos de ese disipador?

Personalmente tambien prefiero una switching, pero si no te queres complicar con una DC-DC otra alternativa es poner dos o tres diodos antes del regulador, tambien una solucion simple, parte de la potencia se quema en los diodos y el regulador trabaja mas tranqui.


----------



## Hermetica (Mar 26, 2014)

Gracias chclau, cualquier 1N serviria para bajar la potencia?


----------



## chclau (Mar 26, 2014)

De nada

Los 1N400X son de 1A, 1V de caida directa. Si con eso te alcanza, empeza por ahi. Fijate cual es la dif. de tension minima que precisa el 317 para darte 5V, y podes poner para empezar 3 diodos, tal que si el consumo es de aprox. 1A, 3W se disipan en los diodos en vez de disiparse en el regulador.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

¿Y porque no te comprás el que ya viene hecho?


----------



## Hermetica (Mar 26, 2014)

Si pense comprar uno y desarmarlo, pero como estoy haciendo el parante del auto en fibra de vidrio para montar los relojes (aceitem, amperimetro, temp agua, voltimetro, tacometro, etc. todo funcionando pero sin soporte), y tenia unos puertos usb dando vueltas, se me ocurrio agregarlos ahi, ya que el encendedor siempre lo tengo ocupado con el cargador del telefono/gps. 

Otra opcion seria modificar un cargador que encontre en la calle sin ficha, funciona y es de 9v, tiene bastantes componentes, un integrado de 14 patas, un regulador color verde con disipador, 4 transistores y hasta fusible. El IC y el regulador estan borrados con lija... si queres te subo una foto.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

Me mataste con el integrado de 14 patas, los que modifiqué están basados en el archiconocido MC34063 de 8 patas. Y otro que conozco es el TL494 de 16 patas.
MercadoLibre


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola *Hermetica* (seguro es por la bande de rock)

Que raro se caliente a 300mA  de seguro que te lo vendieron como 1.5A y es un 500mA de ahi que se calienta tanto a 2.4Watts porque solo puede trabajar a 250mA. En lo personal compre uno que de seguro es del mismo tarro, donde aguantaba 150mA por lo que tuve que poner obligadamente el transistor y dejar el *LM317* como lo que es un regulador exacto y la etapa driver de corriente derivarse la a un transistor *NPN* o *PNP* yo use el NPN porque lo tengo mas a mano...

saludos para la próxima reciclate una fuente que te venga un 7805 (donde vienen originales) y hace el cargador con ese


----------



## Hermetica (Mar 26, 2014)

Y lo raro es que en la plaqueta donde esta la salida del cable dice + 5.0

Entonces lo mas sencillo seria poner 3 diodos en serie en la entrada del lm317 no?

SSTC:

no me lo vendieron, tengo mas de 1 docena en un gavetero junto a otro tnto stock de capacitores, resistencias, disipadores, etc... algunos componentes heredados de un amigo de la flia que hacia trenes en miniaturra... todos son LM317*T* por lo que deberian aguantar sin problema los 1.5A. Ahora probe con un disipador giganton y se disipa mejor la temperatura, pero no pasa de los 500 - 600mAh con los 2 telefonos conectados.

El PNP iria conectado de esta forma no?






Saludos y perdon por tantas preguntas, ser autodidacta tiene estas cosas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2014)

El transistor es el TIP42 y no ese *PNP Darlington*, y si iria conectado asi 



créeme es genérico de aqui a la china 

saludos

NO es malo preguntar, lo malo es que no siempre estamos para responder


----------



## Hermetica (Mar 26, 2014)

Oka, tengo un 2SC4161 que a falta de TIP42 va a cumplir esa funcion...
Grax


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 26, 2014)

antes de usar transistores muchos ponen diagramas con la resistencia en base de un valor x ohms casi alaeatorio

para calcular la R es R=0.7/Imax  y su potencia pues es el voltaje por la corriente que va a circular
pero en la hoja de datos que es lo mejor hay que ver la hfe del transistor y su Ic sat

hay que ver cual es la Ic sat y la potencia de disipacion del transistor


----------



## Hermetica (Mar 26, 2014)

Bueno ahora lo que tengo armado es lo siguiente, y en la salida tengo 11v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aporte-fuente-lineal-transistor-auxiliar-simulacion-113775/


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 2, 2014)

Hermetica dijo:


> Buenas, estuve armando un circuito sencillo en base a un LM317T para tener un cargador usb en el auto.
> La entrada es de 12v (o un poco mas de 13v segun lo que entregue la bateria).
> La salida es de 5v 1,5A.
> Segun mis cuentas, hay que disipar 10,5W, asi que puse uno de estos disipadores de 10w:
> ...


Una solucion bajar con un prerregulador el voltaje de 12V a 8V. 
Colocar un transistor con un zener para que caiga a 8V.

Pero el LM317 debe soportar tranquilamente una caida de tension de 7V 1A que serian 7W mas o menos.Igual colocale silicona para que la transmision de calor sea la mejor.O podes usar el LM317 como una fuente de corriente para alimentar,busca en datasheet,del LM317,y te abrira a mejores opciones.



Hermetica dijo:


> Bueno ahora lo que tengo armado es lo siguiente, y en la salida tengo 11v


Creo que ese LM317 no regula bien porque la resistencia en la entrada es muy alta;ademas falta una resistencia en el colector del transistore


----------



## Hermetica (Abr 2, 2014)

Gracias tinchus, al final deje el 1er circuito que publique, con 4 diodos en serie en la entrada, el voltaje no bajó a la salida pero la temperatura se repartio entre el regulador y los diodos. El regulador que usé es un lm317T (1,5A de salida, mas que el 317 comun).
igualmente por ahora lo dejé de lado, primero tengo que terminar el molde del parante en fibra de vidrio, y limpiar el motor y piso del auto ya que se corto una manguera del manometro en la panamericana y perdió casi todo el aceite del motor... asi que voy a estar entretenido varios dias.

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 2, 2014)

bueno corrijanme si estoy mal o peco de necedad

pero segun yo la resistencia esta calculada para exitar el transistor de paso de corriente a 0.7v , cuando por ahi empieza a circular 0.7v el transistor empieza a conducir.
si la resistencia es mas grande para que llegue a 0.7v nesecita pasar mas corriente

¿como medio estimarla?

segun un lm317 soporta 1.5A pero no hay que llevarlo a los 1.5A por que estaria hirviendo
lo que se hace es calcular que pasen unos confiables 700mA 
por ojo de buen cubero podemos estimarla con 
R=0.7v/700mA

nos daria de 1 ohm

yo veo que hay diagramas que tienen unos barbaros 20 ohms

la potencia se calcula con P=I*v 
diriamos que si tenemos nuestros seguros 700mA y el voltage estimado de 0.7v
seria aprox de 1Watt

de menos potencia sacaria humo


como digo corrijanme si me equivoco denme un zappe


----------



## chclau (Abr 3, 2014)

Solo dos observaciones

Los voltios no circulan.
Aunque calcules la resistencia para que empiece a conducir el transistor a 700 mA en la carga, no es que desde ese momento la corriente por el LM no sube mas, sino que sigue subiendo pero a menos velocidad. Por dar un ejemplo, si la corriente en la carga es de 1A, el transistor dara 150 y el regulador 850. Por eso es que hice la simulacion que figura por ahi mas arriba.

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 3, 2014)

eso si lo sabia solo queria dar mi punto de vista de los 22 ohms
no quise decir que el voltaje circula mas bien la corriente que pasa por VCE que es 0.7v
que se va exitando conforme sea la demanda de corriente eso es pura ley de ohm

pero mi alerta era ver la semejante resistencia y la potencia bastante subestimada 

lo se meresco un zape


----------

